# Missing the flies, not actively going after flies, hiding...



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I just got a cobalt that was being kept by a friend. Some oddities in its behavior were to sit right in the middle of the viv all the time (unusual to me being it never did hide at all). Then it started to hide all the time! Now it eats lazily (not persuantly like my others) and misses a lot. Its also gotten skinnier in the flanks yet the belly is still rotund. It almost looks like if it were sucking its sides. Anyone hazard a guess to what happened and what to do now?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

doesn't anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I suggest isolation and a fecal for your next steps. From there you can proceed as needed.


----------

